# First buck with a Bow...



## tommy (Sep 10, 2009)

[attachment=3:2yud0t5s]Buck2.jpg[/attachment:2yud0t5s]I have a similar post as "havnfun". I've read posts but never joined. I was talked into bow hunting for the first time last year (I usually do the muzzleloader) and shot a nice 5 point bull. This year I was able to get a nice buck. Guess it was too good for me not to join and post.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

NICE! Good Job!


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's hear the story.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome. Guess it's already that time of year, completely polished.


----------



## tommy (Sep 10, 2009)

The story? Kind of ashamed to say... My buddy in the picture spotted three bucks feeding. We were mainly hunting for bulls but I also had my buck tag. He had already filled his archery buck tag so he walked up out of the way so he could watch where they go if I miss. I only thought he was 26" or so. There was another three point comparable in size along with a small two point. The two and three were not cautious at all but this one kept looking down towards me. I knew I had positioned myself correctly with the wind but they were still 150+ yards off. I they fed right down towards me but the four point kept stopping and looking at me. I was on my back behind some fallen timber and as they approached and decided to draw my bow while still concealed. Had to wait the set up until they three point fed behind some trees. As I picked my line (thick timber) and went to position myself my arm strength gave out. It had been a couple of minutes at full draw before I could move. The bow pulled forward and it caused the buck to turn and look right at me. After a long stand off he decided to take a couple more steps. This helped me get back to full draw. There was a small opening through the trees that he hesitated to push through. Luckily he took the steps but went quickly through it. I had the opening lined up but failed to follow the moving buck. As his vitals passed through my line I released. Problem is it was around 40 yards and he jumped my string. It ended up being a gut shot. I lost the blood trail but found him still running around just before dark. The next morning we spread out where I saw him the night before. My buddy found blood and 20 feet further there he was. Must have died that night. That's when I realized how big he really was!


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great story! Nobody is perfect! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, nice buck indeed.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bigbuck81 said:


> .....................Nobody is perfect!.............


Whoa now! Evidently you haven't met any of us *moderators.*



Great buck, nice story.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome buck there.congrats.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a really nice deer, congrats.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet ! congrats.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That'ss a good buck in most peoples standards anywhere.
Nice


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Very Very nice. Sounds like a nice couple of first years with a bow


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow great deer and nice story!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Hell ya!!!! hard horned to boot!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

great buck


----------

